# Hot Chocolate FO- Vicki



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

You mentioned a while back that you were about to soap Hot Chocolate from AH. How did it turn out?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not soaped it yet, there are two...Birthday Cake and Hot Chocolate sitting undone. Lynn or I will post it when it gets done.....Lynn has been a doll helping me out. Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have soaped the birthday cake. It is very dark brown and I put chunks of rainbow colored soap. Check my website for a pic of it. It is wonderful used at 1 oz ppo. WARNING: I was using the end scraps in my kitchen and it smells soooo good that it caused me to crave sweets! Literally, I was baking brownines and cookies....aaaahhh. Not a big seller, but I made it for my children  plus it is great in lotion products!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Linda, I have a whole bunch of colored jojoba beads that I wanted to use as cake sprinkles, sounds like it will have to be 'iced' for them to show up! I want to do little bundt cakes. I noticed today that natures garden also carries a hot chocolate! Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I soaped this just last night  No A- instant D to tan- will probably be a med-dark brown. So far smells just like swiss miss. I will update it after cure to give you the color it turns, or if the scent fades.

Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Lynn! Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem i love testing scents! It gives me more an idea what this and that actually smells like


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok final result in the Hot Chocolate FO from Aroma Haven- Scent stuck nicely soaped @ 1oz PPO. No A- Yes D! Soap is just shy of being black, can post a pic if needed 


Hope that helps  Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That dark? Bummer, was hoping it was milk chocolate  Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

It's darker then my vanilla oatmeal on the other thread, but i will get a pic for ya  just remind me lol


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You'll need to see what it smells like after 4-6 weeks. When I used a chocolate FO in my soaps a couple of years ago, the scent really morphed into something not so chocolate-y as the soap aged.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes I'm still waiting to see if it will do anything crazy, but so far it still smells like swiss miss a little strong yet....we will see though


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

